# Sorry to be the one putting such news......



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

A report says that there has been an attack on a resort in Luxor earlier this morning........*NONE *of the tourists staying in the resort were hurt in ANY possible way though thank God for that!

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | åÌæã ãÓáÍ Úáì ãäÊÌÚ ÓíÇÍì ÈÇáÃÞÕÑ

The link is to an Arabic website as usual, couldn't find an English one......

Sorry to be the one telling you about this! 

But at least they're thugs, money was their motivation, not people's lives........!

Sorry again folks! But I just thought you people needed to know what's going on!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok it's just a small article, so I'll try and translate it!



> An armed attack by a group of thugs occurred early this morning (Wednesday morning) to seize a resort in Luxor, taking advantage of the lack of security.
> 
> The incident was reported to Luxor's police and the investigations lead to know that 4 armed attackers targeted the resort in which approximately 100 tourists are staying, taking the wall that surrounds the resort's warehouse down using a bulldozer, tearing down the resort's workshop that makes and maintains the resort's furniture, attacking the resort's staff on their way to the area where tourists are staying.
> 
> However the resort's staff resisted the thugs and managed to force them to escape; a report was made and the district's attorney was informed, Mr. Muhammed Yunis, the head of Luxor's DA office proceeded with the investigations under the supervision of Mr. Hassan Kamel, the head of the South Luxor jurisdiction.


By the Arabic Youm 7 eddition at Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | åÌæã ãÓáÍ Úáì ãäÊÌÚ ÓíÇÍì ÈÇáÃÞÕÑ

Never studied law, and I'm not a professional translator! So I'm not sure if I got the titles right at the end of it, and I'm sorry about any mistakes!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Which resort was it?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Which resort was it?


No idea, the article only referred to it twice, using _"a resort in Luxor"_ and "_the resort_"! Sorry!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok this is something that's really interesting.......



> CAIRO - Egyptian authorities on Wednesday denied reports that thugs had attacked tourists in a luxury resort in Luxor in Upper Egypt.
> 
> "The fact is that around 20 persons gathered inside a garden of Sheraton Hotel (in Luxor), to a part of which they claimed a right," said an official security source, who spoke on condition of anonymity.
> 
> ...


Few minutes ago by Egypt denies attack on tourists - The Egyptian Gazette

Looks like the version that's published in Arabic is totally different.......I can only "wonder" why.........:juggle:

Good luck folks! And sorry again for bringing this one!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

More insecurity: iafrica.com | news | sa news | SA farmer killed in Egypt

"The South African government was assisting to repatriate the body of a citizen killed in Egypt this week, the international relations department said on Friday.
"The SA embassy in Cairo will assist in repatriation of the remains," said spokesperson Albie Laubscher.
Assistance would include obtaining a death certificate from the Egyptian authorities, translating it from Arabic to English, registering the death with South African home affairs and using the certificate to obtain an import permit for the mortal remains.
The _Beeld _newspaper on Friday reported that Western Cape farmer André le Roux (56) was shot dead in an AK-47 assault rifle attack near Cairo in Egypt on Wednesday.
Wietz Botes from the export company Dole SA, on a business trip in the country with Le Roux, was wounded in the incident, the report read.
Laubscher said he suspected that the assailants mistook the South Africans for Americans — Egyptian media had referred to Le Roux as a South African-born American.
"I suspect that for Mr Le Roux it was a very unfortunate case of mistaken identity," he said.
The Egyptian authorities would investigate the incident.


----------

